# Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much?



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question - I own a Golf and don't follow the NB forum.
I went into my VW dealer in Lausanne, Switzerland a few days ago, and saw a NB in the showroom with a CHF 118,000 (USD $ 71,000) sticker price - isn't this a bit much? Supposedly the car is 225 HP. Not sure if that all comes from the engine in the front, or if there are two engines, 112 HP each, one in the front and one in the back. 
The information on the price sticker states that it does 0 to 100 km/h (0 to 63 MPH) in 6.4 seconds, and has a 3.2L engine. Photos attached.
Regards, Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

Almost forgot - the interior is a teenagers' dream, carbon fiber everywhere, plus a limited edition serial number plate. 
Might be a bit difficult for fat people to get in and out of the seats, though - you could get sort of a 'suction lock' in there, 'specially if you peeled out quick doing a 0 to 60 in 6.4 seconds. Then you might need to drill a hole in the back side of the seat to relieve the vacuum before you could get them out.


















[Modified by PanEuropean, 2:07 AM 12-3-2001]


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

Dude you need to wake up and smell the coffee.. That is a six speed RSI Beetle. Yes the sticker is 71,000 bucks. It should be closer to 50k but it may have mark up in the price and your country you live in may not like it's displacement or CO2 rating.
You need to take it for a test drive! The car will then speak for itself, or should I say... the car will then SCREAM for itself!










[Modified by ChrisG, 6:19 PM 12-2-2001]


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

Well, I would not call it "ricey" but to each his own, I guess. 
I find it totally awesome and thanks for the pics! The price though, is kinda insane. But, I am sure there are some rich bastards out there who will buy them all up.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (nblover)*

Stuff in Switzerland is more expensive than elsewhere - so that probably accounts for the difference between the Swiss price, and what Chris G. said it should cost ($50K). 
Were these imported into North America?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (ChrisG)*

Chris - well, I see your point, but fer Pete's sake, you could buy a 540 for that price. I mean, I like VW products a lot, and just bought my 7th VW in a row last month, but if you had $71 large floating around, would you buy the above NB, or a new 5er? Honest, now?
Michael


[Modified by PanEuropean, 5:13 AM 12-3-2001]


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

i dont think its ricey if you ask me i think its awesome. Slap a turbo on that and its over heh.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Brown E)*

why this gem is not imported to north american is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Brown E)*

Sorry, meant to type "RSI" and put in "Ricey" by mistake - they both sound the same, and I woke up this morning in Switzerland, and am typing this from Canada - blame it on the jet lag (6 hour difference)...


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

Wow, the RSI. One of the few beetles that I would happily drive.
That thing is sweet. Every square inch, including the wing


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (schleppy)*

Smart money would be to spend a couple grand more and get the M5, if you like the 5 series BMW. I really can't see spending that much for a NB.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (1.8t)*

Reasonable comment, however, remember the price differential USA vs. CH. For $71K in CH, all you could get would be a nice 540. For $50K in the USA, the same thing. So pricewise, this fancy NB is in the same league as a 540, rather than a M5.


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

I would then go for a slightly used M5!


----------



## ltngbg99 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (1.8t)*

Hate the wing, hate the stickers, don't really like the interior color, wouldn't pay the sticker even if it was available here. VW could have made the RSi worth the money, but instead they went for the concept car flashy look. Of course, just my opinion.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would then go for a slightly used M5!







[HR][/HR]​Hoo-wee, not me, buddy! I might have been born this morning, but I wasn't born yesterday! I wouldn't buy a used M5 from anyone, except perhaps a Priest's wife who only drove it on Sundays. Can you imagine the abuse that any of these muscle cars must take in their last days, after the original owner has decided to sell it / trade it in / not renew the lease / allow it to be repossessed for missed payments (pick the reason of your choice.) Sort of "well, I guess I can find out just how bad 'ya can beat it up, cuz it ain't gonna be my problem once I give it back."
No thank you. I might buy a used Yugo, but not a used M5.


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

That's a fat looking VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but man - for 70K I would go shopping for something else (like Porsche) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would then go for a slightly used M5!








Hoo-wee, not me, buddy! I might have been born this morning, but I wasn't born yesterday! I wouldn't buy a used M5 from anyone, except perhaps a Priest's wife who only drove it on Sundays. Can you imagine the abuse that any of these muscle cars must take in their last days, after the original owner has decided to sell it / trade it in / not renew the lease / allow it to be repossessed for missed payments (pick the reason of your choice.) Sort of "well, I guess I can find out just how bad 'ya can beat it up, cuz it ain't gonna be my problem once I give it back."
No thank you. I might buy a used Yugo, but not a used M5.[HR][/HR]​Well you have to know what your looking at and do your homework, the M5 is a well built car, and designed for high speed and handling. I own an M5 and never abuse my car and everone in the M5 club I know ever abuses their car. Maybe you may abuse your car before selling it but, most guys I know that have really nice collector/muscle cars do not abuse their machine. That does't mean they don't take it out and enjoy it, but
Go out and by a Yugo then, let me know how it runs


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (1.8t)*

1.8T:
The used Yugo was bought for the maid and the butler, I would never drive it myself.


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

for 70, you could make your own RSi for cheaper. Although your first posts were thick with sarcasm, I believe that most every NB owner can appriciate the RSi for what it is, a limited edition beetle on steroids.


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.8T:
The used Yugo was bought for the maid and the butler, I would never drive it myself.







[HR][/HR]​Oh,.......I see the Yugo is not good enough for you. Out of curiosity what do you own or I should say drive? You sound like you lease/rent your cars.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (1.8t)*

1.8T:
You are correct, I usually lease the VW's. I only have one car, it varies between a Jetta and a Golf, depending on whatever costs less at the time the lease expires. I have had 7 VW's in a row now. The most recent one is a 2002 Golf TDI. I bought this one outright, because VW now offers a 4 year warranty, and it was cheaper to buy it than it would have been to lease it for 4 years.
I spend most of my time driving either a Honda ST1100 PanEuropean motorcycle, or a DHC6 Twin Otter aircraft. My wife drives the Golf. I am not at home much because of my work.
The maid and butler got insulted and quit when I bought them the Yugo, so now I have to do my own laundry and dishes. Life is tough.
Michael


----------



## turbo_v_dub (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

Far from "Ricey" Take that back!!! LOL The RSI is a work of art. True they should have turned down the volume on the seats but hey it's not bad from the marketable version of the Beetle Cup. Though like someone said...you could make an RSI for cheaper than 70k.







Not only for us NB owners but for all VW enthusiasts...that RSI is a thing of beauty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (turbo_v_dub)*

I agree, it should be possible to build an RSI for the same price as the 225HP Audi TT. But, then it would compete with the TT, so we'll probably never see it











[Modified by pstoppani, 11:14 PM 12-3-2001]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (turbo_v_dub)*

OK, OK, I take it back. It's not ricey, it's RSI.
It has a nice retro look too - reminds me of the wing on the back of a '69 Cuda. You know - 1959 it was a contest to see who could make the biggest tailfins, and 10 years later, there was another contest to see who could make the biggest rear wings?
Michael


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

I was one of the priveledged to actually ride in this car. My friend's father who is high up at Volkswagen here in Michigan, brought one home a few months back. To tell the truth, I never was a big fan of the new Beetle, but this changed my whole outlook on the car. The car was quick, comfortable, and handled great. If I had the oppertunity to buy one myself and I had the money, I would seriously considerate it. 
When I get home, I'll post pictures of it...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (DriveVW4Life)*

So tell me, did they have to drill a hole in the back of the seat to break the vacuum and let you get your butt out after the ride?


----------



## Lupo02 (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

That is one fine looking ride. If i had 71K... it would be in my driveway


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Lupo02)*

Hey Lupo - I really like VW's, but to be honest, if I had $71 large to blow on a car, there would be something other than a VW in my driveway.







Most likely one of the beautiful cars that are built in your home country.


[Modified by PanEuropean, 2:03 AM 12-5-2001]


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

I know it's roughly 87k DM, which would drop the price to high $30k US.
-Des


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Deserion)*

That's consistent with my experience, which is that _net_ prices of parts and also complete cars are about 30% less in Germany than they are in Switzerland.
But, be sure you are comparing apples to apples. Does the 76K DEM you quote include all the taxes? The price I quoted (as shown on the sticker) includes the Swiss federal retail sales tax of 7.6%. The German federal sales tax on parts is 16%, and they may also add other taxes to vehicles. Austria is even worse, with a 20% minimum federal sales tax on everything, and additional taxes on complete vehicles.
Michael


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

I would rather have a RSI and pass on the 540i. I have a 2001 530i and drove the 540i. The 540i is fast but not as fast as my beetle. Rsi.... 540i.... take the RSI, you could always sell it for more than you bought it for too.
Especially if you could bring it and convert it to DOT here in the US.


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (ChrisG)*

Cool car, but I don't like the wing and where is the sunroof?
Anyway, its probably better to compare the car to the Z3 coupe with the "M" engine, rather than a 5 series BMW. Seems like a closer comparison.
But it seems to me the problem with the RSI is that it doesn't really justify its price tag. The limited-edition ness is cool, but not $60-$70k cool. 
The other limited edition performance VW - the Golf Limited had a 50% power increase over the regular Golf GTI of the time (210hp vs 139hp), plus all wheel drive, in a completely stealth body. The RSI has only about a 25% power increase over the 180hp Bug, a 12% increase over the new GTI VR6, and no HP increase over the 225hp Audi TT, which is also all wheel drive, has a 6 speed, and NO SUNROOF.
So, while I love VWs and think the RSI would be an awesome $35,000 car, I'd take a Golf Limited instead.
Regards,
Tom
98 GTI (VR6)
00 Bug (1.8T)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (tdoblmaier)*

Sunroof??? Geez, Tdoblmaier, that would be dangerous on a car like this. Imagine what would happen if you were cruising somewhere north of 150 MPH and you opened the sunroof. The vacuum would suck you right out of the car. You'd be roadkill. Toast. Gone with the wind. And, don't forget, the VW in the showroom above is located less than a 1 hour drive from roads where you can legally drive 150 MH if you wish.
C'mon now, ever seen a sunroof on a LearJet?


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

DM87000
US$39758
MSRP, not including taxes, tag, title, etc. Base-price.
-Des


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Deserion)*

Des:
Aha. Add at least 20% for taxes imposed at the time of sale in Germany. It will still be cheaper than the Swiss price, though.
Michael


----------



## RangeR BoB (Aug 17, 2000)

*note the limited edition plaque, 66/250*

The RSi is a very special limited edition car.
I would take it in a heartbeat over a 540i. Why? I can't sit in a 540i, but I can in a beetle w/o the sunroof! I'm 2 m tall and 110 kg.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: note the limited edition plaque, 66/250 (RangeR BoB)*

Gauges are where the radio usually is, but where is the radio??????????


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: note the limited edition plaque, 66/250*

VW produces an automobile that is actually aimed at the enthusiast and it gets slammed?!








The 540i is mass produced. The RSI is a limited Edition car (thus the limited edition plate). It isn't just for looks. Nor are the carbon fiber peices. Those cf peices shave weight, they aren't just stick on covers.
The RSI is a special car. A limited edition car. It costs a lot more money to produce this type of car (I mean look at the interior peices, seats, etc!), especially in limited numbers. Kudos to VW for having the guts to produce it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

If I were in the market, I'd buy it in a split second...minus decals...and the ridiculous $$$ price tag....let's say $35K. That is not a ridiculous comment for price either. Add up the pieces and there is no way it couldn't be sold for that undiscounted when you consider it can be made right on your ordinary assembly lines with options. There isn't enough technology in it to warrant exaggerrated pricing. It isn't worth more than $35K US, but I like the whole thing including the flavor of the seats....DIFFERENT!


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

If I were in the market, I'd buy it in a split second...minus decals...and the ridiculous $$$ price tag....let's say $35K. That is not a ridiculous comment for price either. Add up the pieces and there is no way it couldn't be sold for that undiscounted when you consider it can be made right on your ordinary assembly lines with options added so we don't get hit with cost of aftermarket modding pieces. There isn't enough technology in it to warrant exaggerrated pricing. It isn't worth more than $35-37K US, but I like the whole thing including the flavor of the seats....DIFFERENT!


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (Sheep)*

Make mine blue!!


----------



## A2JET (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Showroom Sticker Price US$ 71,000.- for Ricey looking NB - is this too much? (PanEuropean)*

I like the looks, and think it has a great interior. The price, however, is outragous.


----------

